# O They Tell Me of a Home.



## Ronnie T (Sep 13, 2011)

Thought you might enjoy.


----------



## formula1 (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re:*

Something wrong with my speakers at home RonnieT.  I'll try it from work tomorrow.


----------



## revrandyf (Sep 13, 2011)

Man, that is so great!  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## dutchman (Sep 13, 2011)

Extra good!!!


----------



## CAL (Sep 13, 2011)

Excellent Ronnie,thanks for posting.I love music.Several years ago I sang with a local quartet,sang tenor!

See,ya just can't tell a book by it's cover!


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 13, 2011)

CAL said:


> Excellent Ronnie,thanks for posting.I love music.Several years ago I sang with a local quartet,sang tenor!
> 
> See,ya just can't tell a book by it's cover!



"Tenor?"  I would have never thunk it.

I love to sing.  I can do bass on some songs.  But mostly I just like to sing.


----------



## huntmore (Sep 13, 2011)

Very good!!!


----------



## jmharris23 (Sep 14, 2011)

Very good...I really like this kind of music.


----------



## formula1 (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re:*

Awesome!  What else can I say!


----------



## fishfryer (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks for a much needed boost! Beautiful children,doing a beautiful job.


----------



## formula1 (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re:*

I like this one too!


----------



## StriperAddict (Sep 14, 2011)

Glad I caught these before heading out today.

Wonderful songs, thanks for sharing both.


----------



## gordon 2 (Sep 14, 2011)

Give, get them a banjo.

If David had had the occation to stretched his harp over a drum, you know the bible would have said  "and David played his banjo". 

The first video with a banjo added would make it chart.

I like very much.


----------



## Jabberwock (Sep 15, 2011)

First time hearing of the group. Awesome sound! With even better lyrics!


----------

